# bilge pump



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i have a 1974 20' mako. the pump went out last weekend. it is a 1100 gph rule. that was a chore trying to use a hand pump. my question is- what is the best thing out there. $$$ academy onlyhad 750 gph. if 1100 is a little over kill im ok with that. thanks.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

You can never be overkill on your bilge. 

I upgraded from a 750 to a 1200 last year in my 21' Seachaser. This also required me to go from 1/2" to 3/4" plumbing. No regrets in rough seas or t storms and I have been in both the last couple of weeks!

I hope this helps.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

like said as far as bilge pumps go it is always to go with bigger... also here is something that a lot of ppl don't know... if your boat uses a 1/2" plug and say your plug is submerged 2 ft in the water (which is a reasonable guess since most plugs are at the bottom of the "v" of the hull) you boat can take on 408 GPH if the plug was not put in... or if your boat uses 3/4" plug which some of them do, you can take on 918 GPH if the plug was left out...(sorry im a mechanical engineer that is really bored at work right now)....now with that being said... you might have some idea of what the right bilge pump is... economical is not alway the right way to go, just think you may someday need that bilge to save your life...


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the help. i will try west marine. a friend of mine sayed it would be a good idea to also have a bilge with battery connections and enough wire to reach the back just incase. that sounds good to me. it was just the guys sat. but it still could have been a mess. i used that hand pump until finally the motion , fumes and the hangover got to me. i spent the rest of the day feeding the fish my guts. 1st time being sea sick and hopefully the last. i have a wife and four kids. if it was up to me to get us in being that kind of sick im not sure if i could do it. i have never felt that bad before. so name brands dont have anything to do with the quality? thanks again


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I keep a spare pump in a super heavy plastic bag. The pump is bolted to an old car tag so I can just sit it in place. I have leads long enough to reach any battery on my boat. The discharge hose will reach over the side. No switch, just a red and black Alligator clip.

I also have a hand pump, a scoop, a gallon bucket and a5 gallon bucketthat will work your butt off. 

Believe me, when the heat is on,I can pee harder than some of the small bilge pumps can pump.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't compromise on the size of your pump, if the boat came with a 1100 go bigger. There is something about waves breaking over the rails of your boat and getting the water out as fast as you possibility can. The few dollars difference can make a big difference.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *reel_dedicated (7/3/2008)*like said as far as bilge pumps go it is always to go with bigger... also here is something that a lot of ppl don't know... if your boat uses a 1/2" plug and say your plug is submerged 2 ft in the water (which is a reasonable guess since most plugs are at the bottom of the "v" of the hull) you boat can take on 408 GPH if the plug was not put in... or if your boat uses 3/4" plug which some of them do, you can take on 918 GPH if the plug was left out...(sorry im a mechanical engineer that is really bored at work right now)....now with that being said... you might have some idea of what the right bilge pump is... economical is not alway the right way to go, just think you may someday need that bilge to save your life...




It's called a "Garboard Plug"
















I sent you mail gcrbama.





If your boat is equiped with the junk they sell at West Marine for blige hose, get rip of it.

I'm talking about the plastic segmented hose. It's Crap and should be outlawed. Not only will it crack and break after 2yrs, but being segmented it slow/restricts flow.














Replace it with the reinforced poly hose. But you will have a hard tim finding it in 1 1/8in size.



1 1/8in is the size needed for the 1500,2000 and some larger pumps.



It is available on some Ebay sites in smaller quantities. I have bought it stright from the manufacture. The smallest amount you can buy is 50ft. I have sold the rest to other people and we have rigged 3 boats with that amount.


















The only thing that plastic segmented stuff is good for is a Dog Toy.


----------

